
Declaratively implementing CPOs (customization point objects) - ingve
https://brevzin.github.io/c++/2019/09/23/declarative-cpos/
======
proc0
This seems like recreating the Mona Lisa in MS Paint. Are CPO's just basically
higher order functions or what am I missing? Good read either way.

~~~
rurban
It's like a lambda ref, yes. C++ really stays the ugliest language around. It
got better, but still is horrendous.

